# WotC 2006 September to December Catalog info, updated with novels



## thalmin (May 12, 2006)

Well, here is the info from WotC's catalog:

*Roleplaying Games*
September

_*Dungeons and Dragons Basic Game*_
Bill Slvicsek and Matthew Sernett
*The exciting introduction to the Dungeons & Dragons roleplaying game, redesigned to be more fun than ever!*
The newly redesigned version of the *Dungeons & Dragons* Basic Game makes it easier to than ever to start playing *D&D* immediately! The *D&D* Basic Game is intended to introduce the complex world of *D&D* play to new fans in simple, easy-to-understand ways while still inspiring them to get more involved in the *D&D* experience. For this latest version, the rulebooks and adventures have been revised based on feedback and extensive testig with players new to *D&D*.
Includes different miniatures from the previous edtion.
Sept. 12, 2006;  Box Game, $24.95

_*Dragon Magic*_
Owne K.C. Stephens and Rodney Thompson
*An exploration of two of the most exciting components of D&D - magic and dragons.*
_Dragon Magic_ changes the way dragons are used in *D&D * campaigns. By imagining a world in which dragons openly share their magical secrets with humans and other races, this supplement encourages characters to form associations with dragons and learn ancient dragon secrets. Intended for both players and Dungeon Masters, _Dragon Magic _ offers players new feats, spells, and magical items tied to dragons, while it gives DMs information on how to run a challenging new setting or enrich a current campaign.
Sept. 12, 2006;  160 page hardcover, $29.95

_*The Twilight Tomb*_
Greg A. Vaughan
*A new adventure set in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting.*
The _Twilight Tomb_ is a *Forgotten Realms* adventure designed for four 3rd-level characters. It is written to advance characters one to two levels over the course of the adventure. A key element of the adventure, star elf culture has not been widely chronicled in previous *Forgotten Realms* titles.
Sept. 12, 2006;  160 page(?) non-traditional format, $9.95

_*Faiths of Eberron*_
Jennifer Clarke Wilkes, Ari Marmell, and C.A. Suleiman
*A supplement detailing the various faiths of the Eberron world.*
_Faiths of Eberron_ details established pantheons, secret cults, and other religious organizations of *Eberron*. It includes new rules material for the players, such as prestige classes, feats, spells and magic items, while the details on the various organizations give Dungeon Masters many new options for their campaigns.
Sept. 12, 2006;  160 page hardcover, $29.95

October
_*Dungeons & Dragons Limited-Edition Chess Set*_
*A premium-quality chess set that features dragons of the D&D world!*
Exquisitely crafted to hold a place of prestige on any table or display case, this premium-quality chessboard depicts the eternal struggle between the good and evil dragons of the *Dungeons & Dragons* game.
Arrayed on the White side of the board are Bahamut, the King of the Good Dragons, and his children - the gold, silver, bronze, brass, and copper dragons. The Black side of the board serves as the lair of Tiamat, Queen of Evil Dragons, and her spawn - the red, blue, black, green, and white dragons. This limited-edition chess set includes variant rulesspecifically incorporatin elements from the *D&D* game.
Components:
32 polystone playing pieces (heights of kings: 3 1/4 ")
Walnut-finish chessboard (17" x 15" x 3 1/4") with inlaid leatherette playing surface.
Integrated storage base includes protective tray.
Variant rules to expand gameplay options
Oct. 10, 2006;  Box Game, $199.95

_*Special Edition Monster Manual*_
*Dungeons & Dragons Core Rulebook*
Skip Williams, Jonathan Tweet, and Monte Cook
*A deluxe, leatherbound edition of one of the three D&D core rulebooks.*
The _Special Edition Monster Manual_ is a deluxe leatherbound edition of the _Monster Manual_ that every *Dungeons & Dragons* player and Dungeon Master can appreciate. It completes the the special edition set of the three *D&D* core rulebooks, following up on the leatherbound releases releases of the _Special Edition Dungeon Master's Guide_ and _Special Edition Player's Handbook_. This release includes official errata incorporated throughout the edition.
Oct. 10, 200; 320 page hardcover, $75.00

_*Complete Mage*_
Ari Marmell and Skip Williams
*A new D&D supplement all about arcane magic.*
_Complete Mage_ takes a fresh look at arcane magic in the *D&D* game. With 100% original material, it provides new ideas that put arcane magic into the hands of the players and Dungeon Masters in interesting ways. It also provides new types of feats, spells, warlock invocations, prestige classes, and magic items for characters that cast arcane spells, in addition to material for classes not normally associated with arcane magic.
Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $29.95

_*Expedition to Castle Ravenloft*_
Bruce R. Cordell and James Wyatt
*Revisit a classic D&D adventure, now expanded and updated!*
_Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_ is a 224-page D&D adventure that harkens back to classic 1st-edition adventure, *Ravenloft*. This adventure expands on the original adventure, introduces some never-before-seen threats, and features a new encounter format designed to make running the adventure easier for the Dungeon Master.
Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $34.95

November
_*Cityscape*_
Ari Marmell and C.A. Suleiman
*A new supplement with everything players need to traverse and survive the cities of the D&D world.*
_Cityscape _ features city-building rules, new options for city-based encounters, and rules for urban terrain. The game material is completely compatible with the *D&D* core rulebooks and includes  timesaving tools and tips for any urban campaign. The material in this supplement is appropriate for both *D&D* players and Dungeon Masters and includes content that appeals to both.
Nov. 7, 2006; 160 page hardcover, $29.95

_*Scourge of the Howling Horde*_
Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel
*A new D&D adventure for 1st-level characters.*
_Scourge of the Howling Horde_ is a *D&D* adventure for first-level characters that pits heroes against a menacing tribe of goblins and their monstrous allies. It showcases a new encounter format designed to help Dungeon Masters run memorable encounters more easily. It also includes Sidebars that help the Dungeon Master run the adventure for either new players or seasoned players.
Includes tactical maps for every encounter.
Nov. 7, 2006; 32 page module, $14.95

_*Dragonmarked*_
Keith Baker, Michelle Lyons and C.A. Suleiman
*A new supplement exploring a unique aspect of the Eberron world.*
_Dragonmarked _ offers an in-depth look at the power of dragonmarks and the thirteen dragonmarked houses of the *Eberron * world. It also provides exciting new options for players with dragonmarked characters, including roleplaying hooks, new feats, new prestige classes, and new spells.
Nov. 7, 2006; 160 page hardcover, $29.95

December
_*Fiendish Codex II: Tyrants of the Nine Hells*_
Robin D. Laws and Robert J. Schalb
*A new supplement that further explores fiends of the D&D world.*
_Fiendish Codex II: Tyrants of the Nine Hells _ is the definitive resource for information about devils and the Nine Hells of the *D&D* world. Like its predecessor, _Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss_, this game supplement  is completely compatible with the *D&D* core rulebooks and is intended for both* D&D* players and Dungeon Masters.
Dec. 12, 2005; 160 page hardcover, $29.95

_*Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift*_
*The lastest Fantastic Locations release, with stunning new maps.*
_Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift_ provides two double-sided poster maps designed for use with *D&D* miniatures plus a 16-page black-and-white encounter booklet for use with RPG campaigns. The maps in this product showcase exciting planar environments, including the icy Frostfell Rift, whle the encounter booklet illustrates how Dungeon Masters can use the maps again and again in their *D&D* roleplaying game campaigns.
Dec. 12, 2006; 16 pages plus 2 maps, $14.95

_*The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde*_
David Noonan
*A new D&D adventure for lower-level characters!*
This low-level *D&D* adventure showcases a new format for combat encounters, designed to speed gameplay and make encounter preparation easier for the Dungeon Master. A companion title to _Scourge of the Howling Horde_, this adventure pits players against a puzzling dungeon filled with creatures of chaos. It includes two DungeonMaster books, a players book, an 8-page illustration book, a double-sided battle map, and enough adventure material for the Dungeon Master to easily expand the campaign.
Dec. 12, 2006; 142 pages + map, $24.95

Miniatures
November
*Blood War Booster Pack*
*New miniatures set the stage for battle in the D&D underworld.*
The _Blood War_ miniatures expansion features creatures and characters that are battling for control of all the levels of hell. As the Blood War is touted as the ultimate war between demons and devils, players can expect plenty of denizons of the lower planes to populate their gaming tables. The various figures in the set are selected from key *D&D* roleplaying titles such as the various _Monster Manual_ volumes, _Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss_, and the *Eberron * and *Forgotten Realms* campaign settings.
Nov. 7, 2006; 8 figures/box, $12.95

_*Star Wars Miniatures
Starship Battles
Starter Set and Booster*_
*The Star War Miniatures gaming experience reaches a whole new level!*
*Star Wars* _Starship Battles_ is a new collectible miniatures game based on the popular *Star Wars* Miniatures Game. Long anticipated by fans, _Starship Battles _ presents authentic starship figures from across all eras of the *Star Wars* saga. This 40-figure set is made up exclusively of space vehicles of all sizes, from starfighters to capital ships, all represented in relative scale. The starter game also contains two exclusive, non-randomized figures not available anywhere else, the Super Star Destroyer Executor and the Mon Calamari Star Defender Viscount.
Drawn from the popular films, computer games, comics, and novels, the starships in this set are presented in relative scale to each other and not scale with other Star Wars Miniatures figures.
*Starter Game Componants:*
rulebook
game map
two exclusive, non-randomized figures
ten randomized figures
stat card for each figure
set checklist
*Booster Componants:*
seven randomized figures
stat card for each figure
set checklist
Nov. 21, 2006; Starter $39.99, Booster $19.99

Novels
September
A *Ravenloft* Book
*Vampire of the Mists
The Ravenloft Covenant*
Christie Golden
A re-release of a classic tale of love, vampires, and the battle between good and evil.
Sept.12,2006; Trade paperback, $12.95

A *Forgotten Realms* Novel
*Promise of the Witch-King
The Sellswords, Book II*
The mass-market version of the New York Times best-seller!
Sept. 12, 2006; Paperback, $7.99

A *Forgotten Realms* Gift Set
*R.A. Salvatore's War of the Spider Queen Gift Set, Books 1-3
War of the Spider Queen*
The first three titles in the _New York Times_ best-selling series!
Sept. 12, 2006; Boxed Gift Set, $20.95

A *Forgotten Realms* Gift Set
*R.A. Salvatore's War of the Spider Queen Gift Set, Books 4-6
War of the Spider Queen*
The last three titles in the _New York Times_ best-selling series!
Sept. 12, 2006; Boxed Gift Set, $20.95

A *Forgotten Realms* Book
*Darkvision
The Wizards*
Bruce R. Cordell
The latest in the series that provides easy entry points into the *Forgotten Realms* world.
Sept. 12, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

A *Forgotten Realms* Novel
*Lies of Light
The Watercourse Trilogy, Book II*
Phillip Athens
The second release in an exciting trilogy from _New York Times_ best-selling author Philip Athans.
Sept. 12, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

A *Magic: The Gathering* Novel
*Time Spiral
Time Spiral Cycle, Book 1*
Scott McGough
The first in a new *Magic: The Gathering* trilogy.
sept. 12, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

An *Eberron* Novel
*Blood and Honor
The War-Torn, Book 4*
Graeme Davis
The fourth title in this gripping *Eberron * series.
Sept. 12, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

October
A *Forgotten Realms* Novel
*Road of the Patriarch
The Sellswords, Book III*
R.A. Salvatore
The final title in the latest series from _New York Times_ best-selling author R. A. Salvatore!
Oct. 24, 2006; Hardcover, $27.95

A *Dragonlance * Collector's Edition
*Dragonlance Chronicles Special Collector's Edition*
Margeret Weis & Tracy Hickman
First time ever in a beautiful premium format!
Embossed leather cover with gilt-edged pages.
Oct. 10, 2006; Hardcover, $75.00

A *Dragonlance * Novel
*Alliances
Elven Exiles, Volume Two*
Tonya C. Cook and Paul B. Thompson
The continuation of a key *Dragonlance * trilogy from Thompson and Cook
Oct. 10, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

An *Eberron * Novel
*The Queen of Death
The Lost Mark, Book 3*
Matt Forbeck
The final title in the fast-paced _Lost Mark_ Trilogy.
Oct. 10, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

November
A *Forgotten Realms* Novel
*Seige of Darkness
The Legend of Drizzt, Book IX*
The premium line of R.A. Salvatore hardcover releases continues with this haunting tale.
Nov. 7, 2006; Hardcover, $25.95

A *Ravenloft * Book
*I, Strahd: Memoirs of a Vampire
The Ravenloft Covenant*
P.N. Elrod
A re-release of a haunting vampire tale from best-selling author P.N. Elrod.
Nov. 7, 2006; Trade paperback, $12.95

A *Forgotten Realms* Novel
*Shadowbred
The Twilight War, Book I*
The first in a new series from best-selling author Paul S. Kemp!
Nov. 7, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

A *Dragonlance * Novel
*Amber and Iron
The Dark Disciple, Volume II*
Margeret Weis
The mass market version of the latest title from renowned fantasy author Margeret Weiss.
Nov. 7, 2006; Paperback, $7.99

An *Eberron * Novel
*The Gates of Night
The Dreaming Dark, Book 3*
Keith Baker
*Eberron * creator concludes his thrilling trilogy!
Nov. 7, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

December
A *Forgotten Realms* Novel
*Frostfell
The Wizards*
Mark Sehestedt
The latest in the series that explores the mysterious powers of wizards.
Dec. 12, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

An *Eberron * Novel
*The Killing Song
The Dragon Below, Book 3*
Don Bassingthwaite
The conclusion to a dark trilogy in the world of *Eberron*.
Dec. 12, 2006; Paperback, $6.99

Note: Many of the novels are reprints, generally in new format (i.e. hardcover vs paperback)


----------



## MerricB (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Cool. Adventures! Adventures! Adventures!

And Cityscape looks like something I really, really want.

SE MM!! Yay!

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (May 12, 2006)

Woo - 5 adventures in 4 months. Joe! I was right! Adventures!

* The Twilight Tomb
* Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
* Scourge of the Howling Horde
* Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift
* The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde

Thanks muchly, Thalmin!

Cheers!


----------



## thalmin (May 12, 2006)

For some reason, this catalog also lists *Three Dragon Ante* as a September release, same price and stock number of the product that is currently on the shelves.   
Somebody goofed.


----------



## Felon (May 12, 2006)

Cityscape sounds like it might continue in the line of the environment series. Gotta say I'm glad to see "series" that continue beyond two or three books. The genre series (Heroes of Battle, Heroes and Horror) and the magic series (Weapons of Legacy, Magic of Incarnum) both appear to be dead, and I wouldn't be surprised if we don't even get a third book to go with the Tome of Magic and Tome of Battle. Pretty lame that they do that.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 12, 2006)

you know, as much as I think the color-coded dragons are dumb, and the fact I dont even know how to play chess, that still sounds like an awesome set 

Castle Ravenloft sounds interesting, to be sure. I am not familiar with the old version, but I'd love to get something liek that and play through it, adn see what happens


----------



## JDragon (May 12, 2006)

FROM ABOVE.....

The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde
David Noonan
A new D&D adventure for lower-level characters!
This low-level D&D adventure _showcases a new format for combat encounters, designed to speed gameplay and make encounter preparation easier for the Dungeon Master._ A companion title to Scourge of the Howling Horde, this adventure pits players against a puzzling dungeon filled with creatures of chaos. It includes two DungeonMaster books, a players book, an 8-page illustration book, a double-sided battle map, and enough adventure material for the Dungeon Master to easily expand the campaign.
Dec. 12, 2006; 142 pages + map, $24.95

See _red italic_ section....

Anyone know what this new format for combat encounters is supposed to be?


Oh and the SW Starship Battles, got have it.


----------



## Alzrius (May 12, 2006)

Woot! _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_ as a 224-page hardcover! Hot dog!   

I can't wait to see the new threats they've added! More minions of Strahd...or something even worse?


----------



## exile (May 12, 2006)

*New Format*

There was an article on the Wizards website a month or two ago that talked about the new format. I can't recall all of the details, but an encounter looked like it would be displayed on a two page spread. A central picture would show a map of the encounter with the starting locations of monsters (I think they are going to depict all of this with D&D Minis). Various boxes along the margins have stats for the encountered monsters and pertinent rules to running the encounters.

Personally, I think it has the potential to be very "pretty", but it also links D&D and DDM that much tighter, which may or may not be a good thing. I think the new format will be fine, if the emphasis of these modules continues to be on presenting an enjoyable story. If they simply become a series of miniature/combat scenarios, I'll be saddened.

Chad


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2006)

2006 keeps getting better and better. I've already put these books on my wish list...

Dragon Magic
Complete Mage
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
Cityscape
Scourge of the Howling Horde
Fiendish Codex II: Tyrants of the Nine Hells
The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde

Plus...

Blood War Booster Pack  

This is going to make Shemmy's day!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 12, 2006)

Once again, Thalmin, you're a legend.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

This is going to be an expensive autumn.

I'll be getting Dragon Magic and while I don't see letting _everyone_ have a dragon buddy, kobolds and the like are about to get a lot more interesting IMC.

Complete Mage is one I'll likely pick up, along with Castle Ravenloft. Cityscape sounds like a must, given that Ptolus will be landing like a cinder block on my door in August.

And, frankly, I can't see not getting Tyrants of the Nine Hells at some point.


----------



## Sammael (May 12, 2006)

I guess it's good for my budget that the only two books I'm interested in from that list are Complete Mage and FC2.


----------



## dargoth3 (May 12, 2006)

I see Wizards have screwed over the Realms this year

Not only are we not getting a Regional source book this year (Mysteries of the Moonsea is a collection of interlinked mini modules) but now theyve cut an FR RPG source book from the Catalog (last year we had 4 Source books and a module)

Not impressed Wizards!


----------



## glass (May 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> This is going to be an expensive autumn.
> 
> I'll be getting Dragon Magic and while I don't see letting _everyone_ have a dragon buddy, kobolds and the like are about to get a lot more interesting IMC.
> 
> ...



That was pretty much my thinking, too. Fortunately, I'm due a pay rise before this lot comes out.


glass.


----------



## Staffan (May 12, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> For some reason, this catalog also lists *Three Dragon Ante* as a September release, same price and stock number of the product that is currently on the shelves.



I've seen the online catalog list old novels all the time. It's possible that it's just a reprint.


----------



## Staffan (May 12, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> _*Expedition to Castle Ravenloft*_
> Bruce R. Cordell and James Wyatt
> *Revisit a classic D&D adventure, now expanded and updated!*
> _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_ is a 224-page D&D adventure that harkens back to classic 1st-edition adventure, *Ravenloft*. This adventure expands on the original adventure, introduces some never-before-seen threats, and features a new encounter format designed to make running the adventure easier for the Dungeon Master.
> Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $34.95



Wasn't the original Ravenloft adventure only something like 32 pages?

Oh, and I'm betting that the "new encounter format" is a polished version of the "Delve" format they talked about on the website a couple of months ago.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 12, 2006)

Well-designed Adventures -> great

Cityscape -> great

Together with Power of Faerun, these will finally make me buy a decent amount of books, after a couple of meh years...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Cityscape -> Must get

Complete Mage & Dragon Magic & FC2 -> Maybe (FC2 depends on FC1)

Limited Edition Chess set -> I wish I could afford it!


----------



## Pinotage (May 12, 2006)

I've got to say that looks excellent. So far I'm impressed with what WotC has in store for 2006. Neat!

Pinotage


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 12, 2006)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Woo - 5 adventures in 4 months. Joe! I was right! Adventures!
> 
> * The Twilight Tomb
> * Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
> ...




Very interesting.

But appropriate. They can't keep chruning out two splatbooks a month.

On the other hand, what's up with some of those prices? Lots of variances there and I'm interested to see Twilight Tomb at 160 page(?) non-traditional format, $9.95 compared to Scorgue at Nov. 7, 2006; 32 page module, $14.95.

I also think the catalog has to be wrong on at least one other front:

Complete Mage: Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $29.95 compared to
Castle Ravenloft: Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $34.95


----------



## Henry (May 12, 2006)

That Chess Set is going to be freakin' beautiful. I'm not spending 200 bucks on that instead of gaming materials or, say, food and shelter, but that is something I've got to see when they release some pictures.


----------



## Shemeska (May 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Blood War Booster Pack
> 
> This is going to make Shemmy's day!




Sorta 

I don't use minis, so the Blood War Booster Pack isn't on my to-buy list. Though more exposure of the Blood War is never a bad thing, but it all comes down to the presentation, and since they don't mention the 'loths at any point, it's likely to be just a demons versus devils thing and not the complexities therein.

But, me being picky aside, tell me more and if there's a Molydeus, I want one just to sit on top of one of my computer speakers.


----------



## thalmin (May 12, 2006)

There is only a small B/W picture in the catalog, but my scanner is down. Check it out at your FLGS if you want a teaser.


----------



## Jedi_Solo (May 12, 2006)

I better save up over the summer because the fall is going to be expensive.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 12, 2006)

All red added by me for emphasis.



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> _*Scourge of the Howling Horde*_
> Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel
> *A new D&D adventure for 1st-level characters.*
> _Scourge of the Howling Horde_ is a *D&D* adventure for first-level characters that pits heroes against a menacing tribe of goblins and their monstrous allies. It showcases a new encounter format designed to help Dungeon Masters run memorable encounters more easily. It also includes Sidebars that help the Dungeon Master run the adventure for either new players or seasoned players.
> ...




That's really neat. I love the FL series for it's maps and to bring an actual adventure (the FL adventures are not worth a mention) waith a complete set of maps is a great move.



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> _*The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde*_
> David Noonan
> *A new D&D adventure for lower-level characters!*
> This low-level *D&D* adventure showcases a new format for combat encounters, designed to speed gameplay and make encounter preparation easier for the Dungeon Master. A companion title to _Scourge of the Howling Horde_, this adventure pits players against a puzzling dungeon filled with creatures of chaos. It includes two DungeonMaster books, a players book, an 8-page illustration book, a double-sided battle map, and enough adventure material for the Dungeon Master to easily expand the campaign.
> Dec. 12, 2006; 142 pages + map, $24.95




All this extra stuff and experimentation with formats sounds great.

It seem 2006 is the year of experiments for wizards.


The above adventures are almost certain buys for me, as are FC2 (I love devils), cityscape and the FL5.

Complete Mage and Dragon Magic are in the wait and see camp.

Bloodwars sounds like a excellent set on virtue of it's name alone. And it seems with WotDQ wotc has made a turn to actually enforce the sets' themes, so here's hoping. (Uncommons or even commons for more numerous fiends such as bearded devils, mezoloths or babau would be great).


----------



## glass (May 12, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I also think the catalog has to be wrong on at least one other front:
> Complete Mage: Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $29.95 compared to
> Castle Ravenloft: Oct. 10, 2006; 224 page hardcover, $34.95



Not necessarily. I wouldn't be surprised if CMag was expected to sell 10x as many copies as Expedition to Castle Ravenloft. Volume makes a big difference.


glass.


----------



## Man-thing (May 12, 2006)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Anyone know what this new format for combat encounters is supposed to be?




The new format is called the Delve. Its space intensive and make the the new WOTC statblock look like a postage stamp in comparison. Here is the link:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dd/20060317a

Basically, you will have 1 encounter per page.


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2006)

Certain to buy...

Faiths of Eberron
Dragonmarked
... even if I weren't an Eberron completist, these are two that I'd want

Complete Mage
... I'm never going to skip a book of options for arcane PCs
Cityscape
... and I've got a DM that likes urban stuff

Maybe...

Dragon Magic
... I'll have to see the previews first; could be cool.


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 12, 2006)

Boy a lot of those sound great. Time to get a second job   
The chess set really sounds cool would like to see a picture but no way between the books and I want and minis (and food and shelter) could I justify 200 for it.


----------



## qstor (May 12, 2006)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> The new format is called the Delve. Its space intensive and make the the new WOTC statblock look like a postage stamp in comparison. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dd/20060317a
> 
> Basically, you will have 1 encounter per page.





The RPGA is running an Eberron Delve at GenCon Indy basically it lasts like 20 minutes. I wonder if they're using this new format for it?

Mike


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 12, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. I wouldn't be surprised if CMag was expected to sell 10x as many copies as Expedition to Castle Ravenloft. Volume makes a big difference.
> 
> 
> glass.




I didn't notice a simliar price discount on PHB II.


----------



## Greg K (May 12, 2006)

There are three products that I am interested in checking out.
Cityscape
Complete Mage
Fiendish Codex II


----------



## DaveMage (May 12, 2006)

Maybe the chess set will be 40% off at amazon...


----------



## Brakkart (May 12, 2006)

*pats his wallet* Please stop crying, it'll be alright... somehow.

A very impressive Autumn line up there from WotC. I'll at least be getting all the adventures (and here's hoping they keep publishing at least 1 a month for a long time to come!). I can never have too many adventures, even if I don't run them I can easily cannibalise them for maps and stat blocks.

Complete Mage, FC2 and Cityscape are all on the Maybe list. Guess everyone in my family are having socks off me for xmas, I ain't going to be able to afford to buy them much else!


----------



## Brakkart (May 12, 2006)

Thalmin, do you have a list of what novels are due for release from WotC in Sept-Dec by any chance?


----------



## Sammael (May 12, 2006)

dargoth3 said:
			
		

> I see Wizards have screwed over the Realms this year
> 
> Not only are we not getting a Regional source book this year (Mysteries of the Moonsea is a collection of interlinked mini modules) but now theyve cut an FR RPG source book from the Catalog (last year we had 4 Source books and a module)
> 
> Not impressed Wizards!



Agreed. People WANT new regional sourcebooks, and yet... we haven't had one since Waterdeep (August 2005), and won't have one until January 2007 at the earliest.


----------



## DanMcS (May 12, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> October
> _*Dungeons & Dragons Limited-Edition Chess Set*_
> *A premium-quality chess set that features dragons of the D&D world!*
> Exquisitely crafted to hold a place of prestige on any table or display case, this premium-quality chessboard depicts the eternal struggle between the good and evil dragons of the *Dungeons & Dragons* game.
> ...




Expanded gameplay options for chess.  I am amused.

King.
Movement: 1
Reach: 1 square
Hits: 4
AoO: if a piece moves through the king's reach, he can take it, but only once per game.


----------



## glass (May 12, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I didn't notice a simliar price discount on PHB II.



Good point!


glass.


----------



## BOZ (May 12, 2006)

Dragon Magic looks interesting, as does Castle Ravenloft.    will probably get FC2, but i promise not to make as big of a deal over that as i have over FC1.  

speaking of which, thalmin, could you let us know pretty please when Fiendish Codex 1 gets in?    i promise to come visit ASAP.


----------



## EricNoah (May 12, 2006)

I love the experimentation they're doing with encounter layout.  Computers have changed what publishers can do with illustrations and text and it's time that RPGs catch up.  I am concerned that simple encounters will take up a lot of space (3 of the same monster in a square room -- for me, no need to give me a big explanation), but for large set-piece battles it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if future WotC products will include _any_ OGC?


----------



## Arnwyn (May 12, 2006)

Interesting. I know I'll be getting:

- The Twilight Tomb
- Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
- Scourge of the Howling Tribe
- Fiendish Codex II
- Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde

I love that they're doing more adventures now (but I'm not too keen at all on the 'Delve' format - looks _way_ too space intensive to get adequate value out of the adventure). We'll see.

Cityscape is a wait and see.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (May 12, 2006)

dargoth3 said:
			
		

> I see Wizards have screwed over the Realms this year
> 
> Not only are we not getting a Regional source book this year (Mysteries of the Moonsea is a collection of interlinked mini modules) but now theyve cut an FR RPG source book from the Catalog (last year we had 4 Source books and a module)
> 
> Not impressed Wizards!




Well, they tried to sneak in a little fluff in with The Twilight Tomb adventure. Note the statement "A key element of the adventure, star elf culture has not been widely chronicled in previous Forgotten Realms titles."  

I know it's not a regional sourcebook, but I kinda see a trend forming.  Instead of just focusing on a particular area of the Realms with a regional sourcebook, WotC has shifted focus a bit.  I think they have decided to "add on" regional and/or cultural information to those accessaries based on a particular subject and to adventures.  For example, Power of Faerûn has information about the Border Kingdoms.  Mysteries of the Moonsea, a collection of 37 adventures, will also have detailed information about that area.  The Twilight Tomb adventure, probably centered around Aglarond, will go into more detail about the Star Elves and that area (apparently, Unapproachable East didn't have enough details).  I suspect Dragons of Faerûn will detail some particular region of the continent.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 12, 2006)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> The new format is called the Delve. Its space intensive and make the the new WOTC statblock look like a postage stamp in comparison. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dd/20060317a
> 
> Basically, you will have 1 encounter per page.




I'd not noticed that, but it looks like a very good idea. At the very least getting back to having the full monster stats with every encounter instead of the incredibly annoying "as per MM pxxx" as all the 3e adventures I've seen to date have!


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 12, 2006)

Having said that I notice a glaring error in the 'easy red slaad tactics' in their second example. "use coup de grace on stunned PCs".

I think that might have stunned some of the players!


----------



## Virtue (May 12, 2006)

I think they are making to many adventures I know how to write an adventure I am excited about the hardbound books 

The only adventure im getting for sure is the Ravenloft adventure i was hoping it was going to be more of a Ravenloft scource book then an adventure but at least its the best part of Ravenloft Lord Strad


----------



## Imruphel (May 13, 2006)

Mean Eyed Cat said:
			
		

> (snip) I know it's not a regional sourcebook, but I kinda see a trend forming.  Instead of just focusing on a particular area of the Realms with a regional sourcebook, WotC has shifted focus a bit.  I think they have decided to "add on" regional and/or cultural information to those accessaries based on a particular subject and to adventures. (snip)




This makes business sense, I think. I imagine a non-FR DM is more likely to buy a product that includes adventures etc... and a small amount of FR-specific regional information than he is likely to buy a purely FR regional sourcebook. And those weird FR fans (oh wait there, that's me!) will buy it anyway.



			
				dargoth3 said:
			
		

> I see Wizards have screwed over the Realms this year
> 
> Not only are we not getting a Regional source book this year (Mysteries of the Moonsea is a collection of interlinked mini modules) but now theyve cut an FR RPG source book from the Catalog (last year we had 4 Source books and a module)
> 
> Not impressed Wizards!




I wouldn't take it so personally, Dargoth, and I don't think it's a "screwing over". I expect it's an experiment as to how WotC can boost its FR sales by appealing to a non-FR audience at the same time as not letting the FR fans down.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2006)

Virtue said:
			
		

> I think they are making to many adventures I know how to write an adventure I am excited about the hardbound books
> 
> The only adventure im getting for sure is the Ravenloft adventure i was hoping it was going to be more of a Ravenloft scource book then an adventure but at least its the best part of Ravenloft Lord Strad



/dazed


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

Virtue said:
			
		

> I think they are making to many adventures I know how to write an adventure I am excited about the hardbound books
> 
> The only adventure im getting for sure is the Ravenloft adventure i was hoping it was going to be more of a Ravenloft scource book then an adventure but at least its the best part of Ravenloft Lord Strad




Virtue, meet Punctuation. Punctuation, this is Virtue.

Seriously, man. I don't mean to be glib or dismissive, but if you want people to read what you're saying, you've got make it legible.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> The new format is called the Delve. Its space intensive and make the the new WOTC statblock look like a postage stamp in comparison. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dd/20060317a
> 
> Basically, you will have 1 encounter per page.



 Wow, I really like that!


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, I really like that!




It's an interesting format to write in. I'm still getting the hang of it, myself. I think, though, that once I get used to it, I'm going to put it in the same category in which I put the new monster stat blocks: That is, kind of a pain to create, but much easier to use as a DM.


----------



## exile (May 13, 2006)

Mouseferatu,
   Do you know and are you able to share any details about the upcoming adventures that use the delve format? I am somewhat familiar with the format based on what I read on the WOTC site, but am uncertain how it will fit into the adventures as a whole. Will all encounters use this format? Only monster encounters? Only key monster encounters? What kind of information (if any) will we see in between the pages presenting delve encounters?
Chad


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

Honestly, I really couldn't say what the full-length adventures are going to look like with the new delve format. My own delve-using gig isn't a full-length module at all, and is very tightly focused on showcasing encounters. (And if that's not enough of a hint of what product line I'm talking about... ) So I'm actually as clueless as to what the true adventure modules contain as anyone else.


----------



## exile (May 13, 2006)

That's a pretty good clue as to what you are working on, but I can be pretty dense sometimes, so I'm not going to humiliate myself by guessing correctly.
Chad


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

Heh. It's actually not a big secret; I'm just being a little goofy. 



> _*Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift*_
> *The lastest Fantastic Locations release, with stunning new maps.*
> _Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift_ provides two double-sided poster maps designed for use with *D&D* miniatures plus a 16-page black-and-white encounter booklet for use with RPG campaigns. The maps in this product showcase exciting planar environments, including the icy Frostfell Rift, whle the encounter booklet illustrates how Dungeon Masters can use the maps againand again in their *D&D* roleplaying game campaigns.
> Dec. 12, 2006; 16 pages plus 2 maps, $14.95




That'd be what I'm talking about, specifically.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

*blink*

Whoah. I just realized, this means I've got something coming out from WotC every month from September to December.   

Not that I'm complaining, mind.  It's just sort of a stunning realization.


----------



## MerricB (May 13, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *blink*
> 
> Whoah. I just realized, this means I've got something coming out from WotC every month from September to December.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, mind.  It's just sort of a stunning realization.




It is. And few more worthy of having it happen to them, Ari. 

You're doing a FL product? I feel for you. If there's anything tougher than designing those maps (and I'm sure that the DDM team keep bouncing back changes to you), I don't know what it is. Or have they just provided the maps and said, "here you go - write something!"?

Words are easy. DDM Maps, not so much. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ant (May 13, 2006)

Oooh, shiny!


Dungeons and Dragons Basic Game
Complete Mage
Scourge of the Howling Horde
Fiendish Codex II: Tyrants of the Nine Hells
The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde
Blood War Booster Pack
Star Wars Miniatures Starship Battles Starter Set and Booster
As a DM with little time for prep and a limited play window I love the look of the new Delve format.  Clear, detailed and helps remind me of many things I usually regret forgetting during combat.


----------



## takasi (May 13, 2006)

With all of the new WotC modules using the new Delve format, I wonder if there will be any Dungeon adventures that try it out.


----------



## Stone Dog (May 13, 2006)

Wait a minute... Star Wars Starship Battles has the Super Star Destroyer Executor as a standard fig that is supposed to be in scale with tie-fighters and s, right?

If one x-wing, or even a miniature intending to represent a whole squadron was the size of a D&D imp figure, wouldn't that make the Executor something like three feet long?

Doesn't really bother me, I just thought it funny.

EDIT... yeah.. the damn thing is officially 19 kilometers long.  To scale with the rest of the ships, huh?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to see some pics of the SW ships.  I haven't picked up any Star Wars minis, but tactical ship-to-ship combat with minis would suck me in.  I'm an old Star Fleet Battles fan.

The adventure list looks pretty exciting -- looking forward to Castle Ravenloft.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

MerricB said:
			
		

> It is. And few more worthy of having it happen to them, Ari.
> 
> You're doing a FL product? I feel for you. If there's anything tougher than designing those maps (and I'm sure that the DDM team keep bouncing back changes to you), I don't know what it is. Or have they just provided the maps and said, "here you go - write something!"?
> 
> ...




They have--and thank all the beings in all the heavens for it!   --provided me with the maps to work with.

I _hate_ designing maps. There's a reason I'm a writer and not a cartographer, and anyone who's seen any of my maps will attest to that.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (May 13, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Well, here is the info from WotC's catalog




Any info on D20 Modern products, especially the the rumored D20 Dark•Matter?


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 13, 2006)

takasi said:
			
		

> With all of the new WotC modules using the new Delve format, I wonder if there will be any Dungeon adventures that try it out.



No. There was a thread on the Paizo boards specifically adressing this possibility, and the official answer was a resounding no. Takes up too much space to be economical in fitting three full-sized adventures per magazine.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Odhanan (May 13, 2006)

Complete Mage
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
Cityscape
Fiendish Codex II: Tyrants of the Nine Hells

These, plus Blood War and SW Starships, particularly attract my attention.


----------



## thalmin (May 13, 2006)

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Any info on D20 Modern products, especially the the rumored D20 Dark•Matter?



No mention of any d20 Modern. All of the roleplaying was D&D. In fact, of the new items in the catalog, everything was D&D related except the Star Wars minis and 1 Magic the Gathering novel. (They have not listed the Avalon Hill games or ccgs in the catalog for a long time.)


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (May 13, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> No mention of any d20 Modern. All of the roleplaying was D&D. In fact, of the new items in the catalog, everything was D&D related except the Star Wars minis and 1 Magic the Gathering novel. (They have not listed the Avalon Hill games or ccgs in the catalog for a long time.)




  I'm more interested in those than the novels.




> Faiths of Eberron
> Jennifer Clarke Wilkes, Ari Marmell, and C.A. Suleiman
> A supplement detailing the various faiths of the Eberron world.
> Faiths of Eberron details established pantheons, secret cults, and other religious organizations of Eberron. It includes new rules material for the players, such as prestige classes, feats, spells and magic items, while the details on the various organizations give Dungeon Masters many new options for their campaigns.
> Sept. 12, 2006; 160 page hardcover, $29.95




Ari, now that the solicitation is out, can you say what parts of the book you worked on? Also, does this book cover the druid sects, as well as the clerical faiths?


----------



## takasi (May 13, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> No. There was a thread on the Paizo boards specifically adressing this possibility, and the official answer was a resounding no. Takes up too much space to be economical in fitting three full-sized adventures per magazine.




Hmmm, if it's a waste of space to even try it in Dungeon then that doesn't sound like a good sign for WotC.


----------



## Knightfall (May 13, 2006)

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Any info on D20 Modern products, especially the the rumored D20 Dark•Matter?




Well, I don't have the catalog, but I did find a cover shot for d20 Spectaculars. Has anyone seen this cover yet?

Here's the product page's flavor text, just because...

*d20 Spectaculars*
*A d20 Modern Supplement* 
_Mike Mearls, Bill Slavicsek, Owen K.C. Stephens _ 

*New rules for running a d20 Modern campaign in a super-heroic setting.*
This new supplement for d20 Modern provides a campaign setting where player characters become the first super heroes. Characters begin with only a few tricks, but as they increase in level they gain fantastic powers. d20 Spectaculars provides everything players and Gamemasters need to participate in super-heroic adventures, including rules for super powers, power trees, new classes, and equipment. A full campaign setting with material and adventure seeds suitable for all levels of play is included.

*Item Code* 956957400
*Release Date* July 2006
*Format* Trade Paperback
*Page Count* 160
*ISBN* 0-7896-4145-6
*Price* $29.95; C$39.95

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (May 13, 2006)

Oh look at what else I found...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/07...104-5104411-6645534?s=books&v=glance&n=283155

*D20 Dark Matter* (d20 Modern Supplement) (Hardcover)
_by Wolfgang Baur, Monte Cook_

*Hardcover:* 160 pages 
*Availability:* This title will be released on September 12, 2006.
*ISBN:* 0786943491
*List Price:* $29.95 US


----------



## thalmin (May 13, 2006)

Like I said in the OP, there is an erronious entry for 3 Dragon Ante, listed for September. Probably got inserted where Dark*Matter should have been.


----------



## Vocenoctum (May 13, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *blink*
> 
> Whoah. I just realized, this means I've got something coming out from WotC every month from September to December.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, mind.  It's just sort of a stunning realization.



Insidious, aren't you?


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Ari, now that the solicitation is out, can you say what parts of the book you worked on? Also, does this book cover the druid sects, as well as the clerical faiths?




Hmm... I can't say anything that would reveal more than has already been released, so let's see.

I can say that I worked on the Sovereign Host and Silver Flame sections. (I don't consider that to be giving anything away, since it's pretty bloody obvious that a book on Eberron's religions has to include those. ) I think, though, I'm going to hold off on saying what else I worked on, or on answering question two, until I'm sure I'm allowed to reveal such things.

Sorry to have to be so vague.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 13, 2006)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Insidious, aren't you?




It's the only way to get ahead in this savage, cut-throat industry.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 14, 2006)

Huh, this might be the year I buy D20 Modern.


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (May 14, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> They have--and thank all the beings in all the heavens for it!   --provided me with the maps to work with.
> 
> I _hate_ designing maps. There's a reason I'm a writer and not a cartographer, and anyone who's seen any of my maps will attest to that.




You're lucky then.  They always ask me, despite my lack of any greater than average proficiency in mapmaking.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 14, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I can say that I worked on the Sovereign Host and Silver Flame sections.



I can say that I hope your work or someone else's included sects of those faiths - draconists, the Whispering Flame, _et cetera_. I love that stuff . . .


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 14, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> You're lucky then.  They always ask me, despite my lack of any greater than average proficiency in mapmaking.




Don't get me wrong, Eytan. On most of my gigs, I've got to do maps, too. I guess they just figure, since the FL series showcases the maps, that they want them to be themed (and not hideous ) from the get-go.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> It's an interesting format to write in. I'm still getting the hang of it, myself. I think, though, that once I get used to it, I'm going to put it in the same category in which I put the new monster stat blocks: That is, kind of a pain to create, but much easier to use as a DM.



 It looks much more difficult to create. And, also a pain for anyone else trying to create an encounter in the same style.

While I do really like it (a lot), I can see the "waste of space" comments flooding in any time now...


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> While I do really like it (a lot), I can see the "waste of space" comments flooding in any time now...




No doubt. But you know, the busier I get, the more I appreciate anything that cuts down on the necessary prep time to run a good game. There's enough material out there that if greater utility for stat blocks, encounter formats, and the like means we don't get quite as many critters or what-not, I'm starting to be okay with that. 

(Don't think they'll ever stop being a pain in the posterior to write, though. )


----------



## thalmin (May 15, 2006)

I've added some information about the novels to the original post.


----------



## thalmin (May 15, 2006)

WotC has a preview of the white pieces and a picture of the D&D chess set on the WotC Web Site.
The pieces have the chesspiece name on the back of each base, so you don't have to remember that the Copper is a bishop and the Bronze is a knight.
By placement and size, it look like Red is the king and Tiamat is the queen. The text tells us that Bahamut is king and Gold is the queen.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> WotC has a preview of the white pieces and a picture of the D&D chess set on the WotC Web Site.



 Very cool! I'd like to see close-ups of each, but still cool.


----------



## Knightfall (May 15, 2006)

I figured I'd post these Mini images here, for the two "D&D Icons" dragons, for those that might not have seen them, yet. - KF72

August
*D&D Icons Gargantuan Black Dragon*
*A D&D Miniatures Game Product*

A new line of massive monsters debuts with this menacing black dragon.

A fearsome dragon heralds the arrival of the new Dungeons & Dragons Icons product line! Part of the D&D Miniatures Game portfolio, these new, nonrandomized figures portray the larger side of the Dungeons & Dragons creature collection. These limited edition monsters are proportionally sized per D&D roleplaying rules to be either Gargantuan (4”x4” base) or Colossal (6”x6” base). These premium figures will only be available to collect for a limited time after each release.

This debut Gargantuan product contains not only a black dragon, but extensive stats for the figure as well. There is also a full-color map and a playable game scenario, as all the figures in the D&D Icons line are playable in both the D&D Miniatures skirmish game and any roleplaying campaign.

*Components:*
* One pre-painted black dragon (4”x4” base) 
* Double-sided stat card 
* Playable encounter 
* Full-color poster map

*Item Code* 969927200 
*Release Date* August 2006 
*Format* Display Box 
*ISBN* 0-7869-4167-7 
*Price* $29.99; C$39.99

September
*D&D Icons Colossal Red Dragon*
*A D&D Miniatures Game Product*

A new line of massive monsters is joined by the most iconic Dungeons & Dragons creature.

This intimidating dragon is the second figure in the new Dungeons & Dragons Icons product line! Part of the D&D Miniatures Game portfolio, these new, non-randomized figures portray the larger side of the Dungeons & Dragons creature collection. These limited edition monsters are proportionally sized per D&D roleplaying rules to be either Gargantuan (4”x4” base) or Colossal (6”x6” base). These truly premium figures will only be available to collect for a limited time after each release.

This debut Colossal product contains not only a strikingly painted red dragon, but an accompanying oversized stat card as well. There is a double sided full-color map and a playable game scenario to really get the battle going. Like all the figures in the D&D Icons line, this Red Dragon is playable in both the D&D Miniatures skirmish game and any roleplaying campaign.

*Components:*
One pre-painted red dragon (6”x6” base) 
Double-sided stat card 
Playable encounter 
Full-color poster map

*Item Code* 957520000 
*Release Date* September 2006 
*Format* Display Box 
*ISBN* 0-7869-4168-5 
*Price* $74.99


----------



## glass (May 15, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I wonder if future WotC products will include _any_ OGC?



Unlikely: With one exception, none of their past products have.

They don't put OGC in their products, they put it in the SRD (unless you consider the SRD a product, I suppose).


glass.


----------



## Man-thing (May 15, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> Unlikely: With one exception, none of their past products have.




Two. Unearthed Arcana and d20 Weapon Locker (though I believe it was Green Ronin's OGC that was given out in this instance).


----------



## NiTessine (May 15, 2006)

Man-thing said:
			
		

> Two. Unearthed Arcana and d20 Weapon Locker (though I believe it was Green Ronin's OGC that was given out in this instance).



And _Monster Manual II_, where I think the OGC was from Sword & Sorcery Studios.

This product lineup looks _good_. I think it's good that WotC is releasing more adventures nowadays, and an in-depth look into star elves is just what we need. Maybe they can even make the reading lamp people cool. My only complaint is that _Twilight Tomb_ seems to be the only Forgotten Realms book coming out for the gaming side.

I'll still be buying all of them.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 15, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I wonder if future WotC products will include any OGC?






			
				glass said:
			
		

> They don't put OGC in their products, they put it in the SRD




Ah, but it is included within their products.  They just don't _declare it_ within their products.  Most OGC, save for within notable exceptions, they release through the SRD.  Though you bring up a good point, my question was phrased, as it was, precisely for that reason. 



			
				glass said:
			
		

> (unless you consider the SRD a product, I suppose).




As a matter of fact, I do. Check out the free demo while you're there.


----------



## Atavar (May 15, 2006)

*Buy Stock in Dragon Minis Now!*

Hello All,

Did anyone else notice the rather large increase in price for the Gargantuan Black Dragon and Colossal Red Dragon minis?  The black dragon went from the originally-advertised price of $24.95 to $29.95 (about a 20% increase...not TOO bad, I suppose), and the red dragon went from $49.95 to $74.95 (a 50% increase)!

Why such a large increase, especially for the red dragon?  Argh!!!

Later,

Ataver

-----

"We have six." - Vir


----------



## Mark CMG (May 15, 2006)

Atavar said:
			
		

> Why such a large increase, especially for the red dragon?





One might call it a "Colossal" increase, even.


----------



## Jedi_Solo (May 15, 2006)

Stone Dog said:
			
		

> Wait a minute... Star Wars Starship Battles has the Super Star Destroyer Executor as a standard fig that is supposed to be in scale with tie-fighters and s, right?




That is what they are claiming.  I definately want to see these *cough*minis*cough* as well.  I don't remember all of the details for this story but in one of the old WEG Star Wars game books there was a comparison of ship sizes using the startship's silouettes.  The labels for the X-Wing and TIE Fighters were larger than the images themselves.  The Executer's image was at least four pages long.  In the Decipher Star Wars card games - there was a reason the photo of the Executer when down the whole card length-wise (besides the joke factor).


----------



## thalmin (May 15, 2006)

The catalog copy says "relative scale", whatever that means, maybe just the bigger ships are bigger than the smaller ships.


----------



## RodneyThompson (May 15, 2006)

Jedi_Solo said:
			
		

> That is what they are claiming.  I definately want to see these *cough*minis*cough* as well.  I don't remember all of the details for this story but in one of the old WEG Star Wars game books there was a comparison of ship sizes using the startship's silouettes.  The labels for the X-Wing and TIE Fighters were larger than the images themselves.  The Executer's image was at least four pages long.  In the Decipher Star Wars card games - there was a reason the photo of the Executer when down the whole card length-wise (besides the joke factor).




Well, if each square represented, say, 1 km , then all they would have to do in relative scale is have them sized to fit in those squares. So a 13 km mini would take up 13 squares. Not THAT outlandish. It looks like it's going to be the equivalent of a "Huge Set" anyways, so...*shrug*

I always love it when the new catalogue comes out so I can finally talk (a little) about those projects I worked on.


----------



## Frostmarrow (May 15, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The catalog copy says "relative scale", whatever that means, maybe just the bigger ships are bigger than the smaller ships.




Just in case you are interested in starship dimensions (and haven't seen this yet):

Starship Dimensions

Here you can even compare Serenity 63, Sulaco 385, Millenium Falcon 27 and the Rodger Young 550 if you are so inclined!


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 15, 2006)

Nothing for D20 Modern?  That makes me sad.  

Edit: Now I see info on D20 Spectactulars (here's hoping it works well with RPGObject's supers rules) and Dark Matter...however, at least with D*M, this is confirmed by being in WotC's catalog yet.


----------



## Nightfall (May 18, 2006)

I'm just looking forward to Faiths of Eberron and Complete Mage. We'll see about the rest. (Oh yeah almost forgot, Dragons of Faerun too!  )


----------



## glass (May 19, 2006)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> And _Monster Manual II_, where I think the OGC was from Sword & Sorcery Studios.



'Our two exceptions are UA, and d20 Weapons Locker...and MMII. I'll come in again!'  


glass.


----------



## glass (May 19, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Ah, but it is included within their products.  They just don't _declare it_ within their products.  Most OGC, save for within notable exceptions, they release through the SRD.  Though you bring up a good point, my question was phrased, as it was, precisely for that reason.



No, they don't. There is no text in WotC's books (with the above mentioned exceptions) that is OGC. The fact that similar (or even identical) text might also appear in other sources  has no bearing on that fact.

As the copyright holder, WotC can license their text to anyone they like (including/especially themselves) under terms that have nothing to do with the OGL. The OGL is a non-exclusive licence.


			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I do. Check out the free demo while you're there.



That's a CMG product, not a WotC product.

Diclaimer: IANAL.


glass.


----------



## Sammael (May 19, 2006)

Colossal red dragon price increase (AKA "ripoff") was announced a while ago and handled pretty badly by WotC. Those who have placed preorders on Amazon hope that Amazon will honor the original price, although they'll be at a loss if they do so.


----------



## DaveMage (May 19, 2006)

Sammael said:
			
		

> Colossal red dragon price increase (AKA "ripoff") was announced a while ago and handled pretty badly by WotC. Those who have placed preorders on Amazon hope that Amazon will honor the original price, although they'll be at a loss if they do so.




It will be interesting to see if they hold their price for anyone.  I think some people have been informed that their pre-order price is changing, and in some cases the pre-order has disappeared from the "order status" section of some users.

Still, the discounts are deep even with the new pricing.


----------



## glass (May 21, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> No doubt. But you know, the busier I get, the more I appreciate anything that cuts down on the necessary prep time to run a good game.



And if you can keep producing work on the level of quality of Heroes of Horror et al, here's hoping you stay very busy for a long time to come!  


glass.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 22, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> And if you can keep producing work on the level of quality of Heroes of Horror et al, here's hoping you stay very busy for a long time to come!




Your mouth to WotC's ear. 

And thanks.


----------



## BOZ (May 28, 2006)

bump for no reason


----------

